# Can someone help me identify this tool and it's purpose



## Foothill999 (Mar 23, 2017)

We are purchasing a home that has been vacant for 7 years. We took the home as is and there is lots of old equipment and machines. I was trying to research some of it and found one that says "workace shaper" can anyone tell me what this is and what it does? It has a carbide blade of some sort on the top. It is electric. I need to clean out the home and would hate to throw it out if it would be useful to someone.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Have you tried googling the name on the base?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Yeah… not much to go on there. A little more info would help - and better pictures 










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good idea Jim.

data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxITEhUTExMVFhUXGRobGBgYGB8YFhggGyAfHhsdHR0eHigiHhslHyAbITEhJSkrLy4xHyAzODUtNygtLisBCgoKBQUFDgUFDisZExkrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrK//AABEIALQBGQMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgMEBQYHAQj/xABHEAACAgAFAgQDBgMFBQUJAQABAgMRAAQSITEFEwYiQVEyYXEHFCOBkaEzQlIVYrHR8DRDgoPBFlNyc/E1VGOSorPC0uEk/8QAFAEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP/EABQRAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/AO44MGDAN5iLWjLqZdQI1KaYX6g+hGPnbqfWeowNnummfPS5lZFaGRJWJ0IGd9W900RDUPUfLH0bis/sDL/e/vvbH3jt9rXZ+G744v0vmtsBzT7NesTZ8xZh5sysOSy4Wa5WKzzWzFjv5gEAJvfzKOBvYdH+1V5psqGymnL5x3jgfuXJqQhfOumhZI4JoG98broXh/LZOEwZeMJGWZivNlubvnah9ABio6V9nnT8vKJo4mBUs0amRzHEX2YxoTSk7b+lCuBgKLwp4/zmfl7a5ApEJZIpZllVuyVUEGiu5v3FHbnGa8AfaVmDIuTlcT5iXNSKHmbtokaqoUAqpBctqpQOa9xjp3hvwflMiJRllkUS7vcrtZ9xbGm3+Ib/ADxVr9l/TBF2uy+nu90HuvrV6qw2qxYq/egfQYCu8Z/aUcjM69qKRI5IkYLKTN51LFtKqVSuArkFqJ4w/nfHs5zs2VymSM4yzRiY9zTJ+IaJRKOoL6kkf9cT8/8AZr02ZpGkhdjKUL/jSAMyCgxAei9X5ud29zbnUPs86dNmBmnhPdGmyHdQ2mtOoBqPA+tb3gKbK/aLLLnGgiyUrxJmvu7sqSMyC9JlZgnbVA38pa63xtutQ68vKupltG3RijDY7hhuD8xirHgrI/eTmhDUrMHancIzqbVzGG0FgSTZHJvnfF1nsossbxPelwVbSxU0eaZSCPyOA4p9lMs2ZGXeebPLpZnOYfNMYJCkkaLBoZivm1lTYBJqr3w50TxtPkU6rLPLLmjFm0y8XdYkL5pBqIUUo0rZ0gWQBjonT/s86dDo7UUiiORZFT7xMYw6kFW0GQqSCAdxh3L+AunIk8YywK5iu8Gd31lSWBJZidQJJsb4DO9S+0PM5bKtJPlAshzCQws1xRSBwW7jBrZFAU2Dfp86qfG3jHq0WUiYxw5V2zXYLK3cDigyuhPwoaYGxdVxjZt4T6SsJyJihCOwbts/4haqVgS2u62FHixxh6PwP037t90GWjMAfWUsk66+IterVW3PG3GAzviDxt1CDOxZCHLQTzPlzLYkKKxAewoPAtDsTvtuPSNlvEksfVJjmYXRo+n/AHiRBO0irSprRIx5AQ2oet1YPmONgvgzICaKcZcCWFVWJgzDQqbKAA1VV7VvZu7w+fDOTOZbN9lTmGGlns7jTpoi9JGmhVYDPeBvF+czrRu+XhGWljZ1kjl1NGVbTokBA83rsMN/bKuabIpFlJCkskyrpV9DyrpclEPvsGqxYUje6N/0PwdkMpI0uWyyRyMKLCya9hZNDYbCsTuudGy+bj7WZiWWOwdLehHBBG4O5Fj3PvgOI+Gupt9x6tGozOVmhgQle+7BGQsCV1eaNiditkVxi6+z7x3mkfI5TMLEYZcq0qyl2aXyd0lpGOwvtttRoUb9MdEy3grp8cMmXTKxiKWu4u9vW41Neo0fnjyHwZ06Jo5Blo1MKMiMbpEOosNzVed+fc4DI+FPtFzGZz8eWZYWjnhaSNkSSMKV1DTqf+ItqRrCj122xSZf7W+oFe82XyohGbXLsNTiS2BOxJqgFPmI9tsdC6Z4N6XCUzEGXhQoCySrvpDDdgSSCK4J4xReEfsoy2VleadkzbFw8bPHpZCCSTs5VrJB+EVWAT/2+zcmemggy4ePL5hIZVo69LEgy9zWFUWDSaTfuMedB8b9SzeblhiycBigzXZmfunUqAsGcA1fw3+1b2NbmfCWRkzAzT5WJpwQRIV3scEjgsNqJFih7Y96Z4cyWTeWeKJYmcEyvqaiL1EtqaubN/XAL8V9BTPZZ8s7MgajqX0Kmxt6ixxjg/iX7Ps/lCWaPvxCvxIgWND+pfiWvzHzx9FidPL5l8/w7jzbXt77Anb0wPMoZVLAM16QTRatzQ9aG+2A+fOhfZ7ms3CMxFoCszCi1P5TR9PQ2Nz6Yuct9nWfUVpoHmnXc3zsfbHbQMe4Djq/Z3niu5G/oXB//LEDrv2XZhIJJ3dPw0LdtbJahxsBR/XHccNwzo96WVtJKnSQaI5Brgj2wHzz4P8AswzmaKvKvZg9SwpyP7inck+hbb13x9A9NyKQRJDGKSNQqjmgNhviThEkyrWpgNRoWas+w9z8sAvBgwYAwYMGAMGDBgDBgwYAx4GHviL1bPLBC8rVSi9+L4APsCaF4wnh3OSZPqQyksdLmowUbVwYtZICqCN7+JiOBzsMB0bBgwYAwYMGAMGDBgMv4l6PPO06oiaJssYO4zboWJ8+kLZ03YFiyBxzhUfTs13mvV2jPrsZhgxj7IQihx+IA+m6/wAMGd6nN99eCFwxVIH7XkqmaUSFjWsDSqEH+rT6EjCsu2bd0tpUTWbbRGGI0IacMuw7mtQVG499mIMr0fN6SGld7c6gJmTUCrgFSFtKLIa3+H5C7jpOSaJpR/Kzs4OtmJLEk7NsoFgUPnin1Z2OOIKJXZZD3CRH5l7q2ON/wy5FVxzwCZmLMgyoqyGMuzfMfiRlNBuyCO6SL2obAVYEnTc4JCy3XcLV94eq70bAVVfww4rjzVwcK/sTM2WZ9eloyi9x1DMpl1SEjcag6eTcDtj5VL6ZPmRK/fDFWcqoCgqo1toII3ox6SeaPqNwJXX4mZEVe5vLHq0cldQLXtstXdV+9YCqn6Xmzrt2a3j2EzR2FlZ2YEbpcZCaQa2+Vm36nlZDGixE+VkLAuVLqOQX3N8G/WqPOK6STN65QocLsIyQh009H0uilGzqPrVgrhzJvOkpeUTMrxwDSNDIjE6W4Abk6ieKs+gACuynQMx2e21KwygiUrmJABIA66iAvqCp1bnbjE/O9IzDyMyzNGGh2p3PblCsoIWwrJTaiKHmjU+pxZdYMvb/AAtWolRa6bAvc+YEfsf+uKaOTPlGYhlk7Y0oFj0klF1Ek8SCTWAL01o25OARJ0bNgLpYkhX+KdtmZ42WtMYBA0vVjbVWNBrkaNrQB/OAuqwaJCm621Cjxtfrijd84skdNM0ZMd2kd13HD6qFjyGP2OwNA6hhtznwsRHddg5Lj8JfKsiDTVC9Ues7HknjygBH6b0fOxIgNERmwBM7UoyqxaQCosmYFxZ9buycIPS81JEnkp0kdixmdb1QNGCh0BgNT2QRyCd8Sc5Bn0DLE8m8krBiEci7MQC7fh3QIJB43As40uWn1qTRFMy+YV8JK3zwasfLAV/VslLNl1QHS/lLefiud9Jvf3X9DRFEvRM075gK7x7kKxd6a4olpVNhU1q51ci+NzcjLL1DQvceSyQZCix2jVwmo00RYDkWLG/NOyDPWbMgHdX4e2Rp7jA6bBIXs6Sb31VXqMAwPD2b/lzDr+GwT8S+2xMxF1GNS1JGKGmu0vNDFz0HKSR93uKq65NS05fbQqmyQN7XFVE/UCsZYOD2l1gCO77T6z/5vdCUB5aPHNMN9/Mbqe+SUdRaxDcwoQeKvu6132/KjgJqdMzQaU2lOyMo7ritEzOd9JI1RkCvTSF+GqfPTZtSt5PKVpS7UoWRmNHTuSpQbj+QD5jw/etUh/EA8oRF7YXSe15rNkOv4tj2v10250tZwyPLG2sworm0+IMb4berLbDjjfbAXWDBgwBgwYiTZw2VRGcj6BQfYk/9AcBLwYp5s1myPLFGp+ZL/wCGnEGR+pkbNl1/5bbe/wDvDgNNgxjpcp1g8ZmJf+Wv/UYhS5Lra2fvkRHtpQbfmmA0Pjcj7jmBp1EodK8lj6AD1PyxmPEZVes9MlZlVAs4YlrA8h02TQU2aHvtjN9S8SzmWBp++5y82vSIwA1Dem8o44P+eEfa51YZhVy4jf49ZZKkABVdvL+uA7UrAixuMe45h4Yz+fzShY8xLAqKBcuXC8bV5k3PGND/AGT1K/8A2kK+UMf/AOuA12DGay/T+oA751WH/lJ/kMWiJmP+9jP/AAH/AKMMBY4MRI2l/m0H6Ar/AJ4Xlc2rllBGpDTAG6u6v2O3BwFH1DqUgzTxd7tARwmEaQe8ztIsnItioCbKRp1W1gjDcfiZiXAMO0sagkkDRIxW999QIJ9PUUOcSesdckjbMokLEwwCYMSpVydfkrWGshCAaq7vgWpvEyCvwZt2K/ybETCBr8/ozA7XtxZ2wCM91R2ycM8bqrM+Xsgho6eRFcEkHy0W3FH5jHmQ67LJLEhRQHUFt9zYc603tkta44a7Fb2fTuorMXAVlKGiGoH19ASRxe4FisNZ/rKRSrEyOSylg3lCmg5IBZhbUh2F1YJ2sgKXrXX5kbMRDQNKyaGX+ItQ9xXINig3l43LL9C7nPE7JM0YVXUROykAjzIISLPBUiVmsDYRtVmwr39uQxgyrDLcjur1ovVGpO5MlbqtCjvQHsMKfxMF1a4JvLI8dDt2CkIn3Pdo2uqiD8jXJCLL4jnVwuiNwE1Eodpd5RUVtdjtoStNWvnazK8OdSdznO5Ir9qZdGn4QhghehQsjW0m5s8j0rE+Pq6NMYVRyw+Jhp0rsrb+bVww9Pf2OJHUs32Ynl0M4RSxVK1EDmtRA435wGcXxG5MVspOuQFEoCUCEyKBqs3dAUd/XmsIzPiiVY2cdk6RLR8xWTREko0ebjzGM87i/wC7iwyXiiOVXZYpaRiptotzqK0KlPNah7ggjmsGc8SqsTPHFI5EXdVbVNQpTsWYXWrerqj/AHbD3I9baTNvCGi0qG2/3hoLRXzbjzEk6dqA3u8MJ112k0koqidU/wDECZFoHUfNaCwQD8W1US4esQLIx7EmpNmIVSFdwjduw2kO2tdx5Sbs7Ys+i5tpYtbjS2uVSKr+HIycWf6b5OAyOT8T5ko0lIHk7B0PYTL64mZlbUy8OojJseY8A+XGg631l4YY5FVbcEnVekUhfTtR1MRpHzPB4Kus9fEHdAid3jiaQC1UPpAJClmBPO5ANV70Cxm/FSJ3bhmPZQs9BaBWMSlNWrTq0n3q7F4B7o2ckkzGZDSqVjZVWNQAVDIrW25JYHUvoNm9hVHnvEOYiTW0kRdHzWqMAhWWPWUX317KAQf5gaNjGgg68jP2ykitrKHVpoEBSAW1USVZSACTz7HFvgKPpPWXlnljKBUUsF3GsaG02ws+VxTqaG3vzivh63nPvRgZI6DEahE4BA89Bi9WYyCDRGqx6Y0fUc12onerIGw9ydlH5kgfniih8U1loppIXLkSCVY68jwqxkFSFTVq1evHveARlevzuYB+CvckCtYYUDF3CF83xK/4Z+bDgjSX/DvXO60iO60mkLY87W2kPqVipBO1UCNrAsW5m/EqxnzQy0FlZj5DoEJQPfn32cEBb9cLj64QVR1ZmaSQXGjEBUk7YJrVXIskgbMdqrAXeDBgwBjnHiro3VkkmkycjlHbUqpIAVsC/K1Dm+L5x0fBgOFz9b8TRnzwykev4Af/AO3thpPtA6pq/HgKjjU0UkYH5k1+uO848YAijuDgOTdV8QOiK+ouGWzb8H1oDEzw5mYc2xDKwoX/ABL/AMRiB4X+zfL5t85PmVdQc3OIkUdsBQ53sbsDdA7cfPFb41+yExapciwWJY7dXlYOSCSdJqqK1QJG4wHUIvC8FXvx77fLCT4Zyw3LH8yP22x8x6W1Aam2FEajzufrf+vXEjNdNIUsLPsGB3/b64D6UPScqo/icf8AxAMUPiLr8eUj/CaIm6FyE1t8mxxrwD0GLN52CCSJChJLgnQSFssAbBJ9KXfn0FjvvhroHStHdymWy5WyusRgnymiLYXzgOdL4w6lL/syaweCkTOPyq79MMHK+KcwxVdcSn1PaiH67v8AoMdyVQBQFD2x7gONdP8As561IzHNZ8AEEUZJJeRXw0qj6jHRvBvhpchCYhIZGY6mYgLZqth6D6k4v8GAqOoPk2lMUwQuVVSGU0VctpBNVRIcCzzY9aMGeTphQMwj0BmYHSwptpy3HJ0iW/WtXpeJOb6ZG+ZaWSVdIjjuI7D8JnZXbzbqCxPA3Ub8gsJ0zIuDlSS38KSizedaIQK3DrojKFQTa3q+LcJmX6jlEYBWVS5oeUi/NQHGw1EgXySQN7w5l1yuZ/FVVkBAXUVPmFEgbjcVI1f+I++IcfR8nGIWDhRHUaNrBLENaqWayW12auybBsEjE7oCRrAkcTOyRXEC4Ib8MlKNgXVUDW4ANm7IR5I8khMZRBREpGg1qjpg9gUWFBvfEfqGZyKpJIUSQjXIyhbdjoVXaj69t0Uk+jKPUY86nFk2lDvMQz60Vg/lB00y3uoNUdJ9Rdc35mOh5W5NczBipR2MihgsyxppO22rtRV6krtyQQsoekRpL3VLA1VCgONIuhqIAGwJIGPZesQBC5fye+liKom+PhoE6uNucTIHBUFW1CtmBBv52Nv0xWz+H4XjETaygul1mgCpXSK9ACa9eN9hgGVGQXVAI4101adul/DQFQPLRIjAoD0G3GPYjkVUIqRgSak0CMi6IiYFa2F6U3HsMejw+pkkeRi2v4QCylLjERN6t2035hXJ+VPw9EiRldS4KluGO4chmU/3S4DV9RwSCEJMzk9gYaBiZ77RKhIyF3OnYgVtyK+mLLpHY0EQABNRJAUqNTeYmiBubsn54bHR0VVEZYMiuEZiWA1mzqF+YXvRwvp3TFhWNEYhY1YVex1EGyPlRr2vAeZyOFWGpATM2g2LDWp52r4QRv6bYpnnyUyzKyKqFFQSKPNIkiNWjy6vhDbi9rPGNBnMmsmgksNDBxRrcAjf3FE7Yrh4Xy4FANQ0afNq0dsEJpDXVKxX6HAMSZjJxI2hFcxxNJSqBrUaXYg0Fb4lbb1IxfRoFUBRQAAAA2AHAAxVZjw3A+onWCyNGSHN6WVVI3+Sr/ji2VaAFk7c+uApP7Ty06IZkAUuWiEi2ToZVElVaUzAWaqx748yXT+nzdwJl4zTPruHSCzake9SjUTTKefniSvQIdEaHUwjsAsxshmDFWPqupVNf3R87l5DJLEGCliGZnOo3uxLNXyJJNfPAUPVo8rG7t2SWy8TTadFRMGNk6ipBk/CB5vYe5xNWfJKV8qKWkYgFNJ16grMbGxL6RZ5NYnZ/pcc16w3mQo1MVsEEehHozfr9KSnSIgwYarBY2WJJ1EMQb9LANYCfgwYMAYMGDAGDBgwBj57+1KQZnPyyKYyIqhHmBJI1eYbf1ahXy53x9CY+UPEDRxzyhkaxNIobuVY1t5jYNttZ4s4CXHki8KFFLFTIGAHCgBifpubP+WJ2X6RmswoEMskwVAXVX7gj1XsQDswrj0xA6RIArBGlUC73XcNsRyLvEuGN8mp0POpcknzKA1cfC3zP64Cq/s78RkLkSJubNVR9PY8H98dM+wt2E+aTWdARfLdqDqO43o7ULrHI89nlDsxBZ2FElgPWzW1+gx0z7AlVszM52btApVi7anv0P8AJ+uA7ngwYMAYMGDAUfUfD3dkaTustlCALq42jddS6tLDVGLOkMV8uqtsJk8O3IH1qABGNKx6RSd3Zaby33TXNUOd7tG6jCJBCZY+6eI9Y7h2v4bvgE4kqwIsEEfLAZ1/CqtG8bSnzqyNS0NDRrEQBZGvSo85ve9q2xbdKybRKyswbVJI4IXTWti1fEboki9vTbE3CUcHgg7kbb7g0R+RsYDOP4UuMx940RIPhJA7kfbOnUx0gDhQdI2AAG2FdU8Pswd0Id6cKrHSv4rxvIWJDXvGNIrYWNwdtHiB1mISR9rUoZyNNmidJDbbGyKuiCPcEWMB70zI9oEBrDM7kVXmd2dyPlbUB8uTibeMm2RjhkhOZly8emJVsyLG5ZG1CrQWo2BKlfXygGsQch4elhjcMMopkkkKnuEBu5OJI4LES/hlbQ3rO+w0+XAbq8AYYy39kMzpphyjdtZ1kXuE9tpaYILjbajvenZtlrbHnTvDTRQ5RO1A7xshmYmr0qy6kqEBmFjkLwLJO+A1V4Cw98ZuLocoiaOotTBY3k1sHlXV+I7eTaRlvbfc/FsMMS+HHkGV70UEjRnTKxdrMYSRE0/h/H59RHl3HPFBqtY9xg1j3GMuOgS6pG7WXppJW0ajocOKVnPa2daNDf423wnK+GpVzKysY2CmPUWJdpdEZUOVKgRzB99QJtSQeFoNWGGPcUvhzpksOvuaPMFrSboi9Xm0KSu+wbU3NsboXWAMGDBgDBhs5hNWjUuutWmxqoGia5qyBeErmozVOpuwKIN0aNfQ7YB7BgwYAwYMGAMGDBgDHF/CRU9RljZbXvyhlO4I1N6HHaMca8PkL1SYVv8AeZgPQjztgNb0vIdM1SI8GWY6uRGjAXR0nbYjbb6YsX6T0uQ/7LA5Uf8AdKa/bHPoelh11LnGy7aXDJpZgKzElP5JF3IYA36Vi86f0zSpVs4jlbBJSU+w21T+97/pgKnxflsimsRQwoRZ0qiq1He9vTisUH2edRaKWogfxA0bMRqEYYg6yOKBA598WHifp5hMad0zDtSlnb4t31VQLbC6FnCPskT8WfjfLzDTe3K84DrfhXONLC2qzokdAx/no/EPYEk0ASABi5wzkwAi1sNI+WHsAYMGDAZTqmUifOMHnC2cmSnaYG4ZXlh/FJ0+d7XjcKVG++PF6SCtnNQ6ewyfBQ0twxuS9INEf/3EXr2ey6ZxllWdnJyVRh4Qj/iv93KgsHOmay2/oL8uH4slkySozEraUkgb4dKqFBa/IAdlG+918jQKzXQVkBvNoF1AgICoBuagSJLsdwaaIoxqfkDIdIgsMmZQqMxmXAFAFmkLSKaYamVgyX/SSK9cenL5VpV882okyK5UAalaRWXSUvVczLRXkgDzDC8tlcqYFzwM2gLJmFtbYCVhMwCFb+IahW/zIOAtug5ZI8uiI6OAKLpsrEbFvibf33OKro3So4p4mE6ysEl0gLYp+yCwIY6RcRJJ+JnfjjFhkUy5iGUViR2tJUjS+nSAboCmCst+o1KfUYil1y06qIsxIXFagI9BMju7HlTqFEkKKAK7WcA71sxySxxa1V1ZGIaJnDKxYBdVgAMQRyeOMNN0gMJQ2YjZZXjZRpGkGOTWARrp7GhDwSFHyAT1B8sZUzBdzbBNS1SdsNML21hSLJK8gi/KcN5LI5UEIZJAzSsQrsupmTSnKjZWEVgWLBb6AFQ+Hg4UjM61VkIK3dxoqG2D7ta2D6WQQcaMhvQjkenptY55q9/psa3i9M6csCCNCdIP93fagDSj0A35Nbk74ksh/qI3B9PStuODVe+53G1B6Q2+4/u7cfXfff6Y9o3yKrbbe/rfHG2PGQ7+Yi+OPL9Nv8bwFTvueK9NvnxzgBQ21kcb7cnbcb7Dnbfkb7b+KG2sr/e8p3+m+3p749CmxudhXpvxudufp7nHixkafMxrnjzbeu357VgPQG9xz7entzzXr+2Ag+45Fbem1jnnnf6e2/gjP9R5v04/p449PfbnHpQ/1HkH02qtuODX13OAGB3oj5bcfXff9se0b5FV7ev6/thLR3fmIv6bfTb/ABx6V53O4r02+Y25/wAsBV9SiVn0PLpJgmDUpHlOgO4a6UqdO253w9kJFCruzks1HSRXmNjeyAN639MR+pQxtMEkEjXl5htp0shMYkWh5tZ8lVQxI6ZKNA0I9FnsnTsdRsmjVE2Rp9PrgLHBgwYAwYMNZnMpGpaR1RR6sQB+pwDuIvUeowwLrmkSNfdiB+nufkMZrP8AiySW1yMYcD4sxMe3lk/M7sb2IAsbcjDnSfDiH/8A0ZvMfe3NG2I+7x1daEGwqzuecA3J43MilsnlJ8wBw+krGfYg0dQ+Q3xzvwRnmm6gZHGkvMzMp/ltiSKO4o7Ud8dbn8TZGMb5qAV6CRSR+QJP7Y4tlPFWUy/UpZ21GI5h3V0W7BN3WxA/LAbGDpyxx5vMLNmU0vtHFIFQsxCi/KQBdWa23xS+BfF82YzIy82YzNS2EZWWwave1PuOKqx8wL3w94w6XIs6vNSSNekpJxyOF2N7++DpGc8P5WUTo5V9OpGeOX4TtaApxyLGAr/F3T1iMrM0kjEFNUrFiQP29sU32QIxzEgUEkxTA+lfDX70ML8XeOchJI5jnZwwPEbj3/rUeuGvsZ63BHmpTLKkatExVpWCWS6mhdDgXgO5ZQHQtijW4NWPltt+mHsQIetZZzSZiFjxSyKT+xw7mupQR0ZJo0vjW6rf0s74CVgwiKVWAZSGU8EGwfoRheAyHWMtG2c0Pl3PcCyGQZqRPLlWiKkIpoBHmLBbFlWJ3q/JJsq2nQkgSQz2yytcT6hE/k1FdNuTtYBNgb3iV1bNFc0KijcaHFlBq2jd2VnItUJ0DUocb0QCRhk9YVNAXI2PO34emrAB/DBALNdA7AijzWA86F92ZooSJu4iagTI7Ivn1BNQIB3WwCPhFfLF8mRhgy5iC1CqMNJYny0bFsbqttzsPYDFBleoo33YHLRQqxpr0kAXIVCFQARrRWJ2ougq22v+q5tVgLhVkVtAomkYOwXc0dqa+N8BUZCfKrLE0MbFpBpLFydHlbkFiC7dnSW5OkWeLek6hBI0UjpNqSMSqFZtI1ozUVVgHNI43U/vhvIZ+KSSKMZdVDKWDCrU7klaUHTYI12DqIFb3hvq3UI8vIydlJBHFHoFUVBE4bUxvbSoRRW7SBT8dgE5aHK6WRcvL2yY2vuWWaTVFt+JYoeVvqb9cJy3UMiJUKpN3Gc1u7VrETebzEaPx4yAdlLGgN8LznWFImRIELpspItdtZGryWCHXZd7LLR3sXeTiiKodEd6Vego2tQAflsKB9hXpgIWX60jdkLHLTuF8zAFdUesFrfzAg1W5v02GLDPMqRsxDsAQxCsdWxHHmG3ut0RYo3R9jy0IrSkfoy0o/lAAI29BQBwuUxuAraWVjVGiGIs1R5Ion8sBWv1eLVIhWXX+GWUN5h3CFAFP5SDVgEe+93j2XrkSguRJQiEjewXcgVq+L02+W+Jr5eAksUjuwCSou7FAn3sL+gw23T8uCXKINK0f6QtUQRxVXgHenyLIiSLrAK7BiQw4sMCd2BFWbPO+5t0Qgad28vHmO/pvv5vzvHihFNDSNK8ChpU/wCA2/bFZ1DqPbfQioxWCSREHx2tUBvwQTwPTAWixAep5J+Inc2ffj5cfpgaMb7ncg/ERuKr12Gw24O/ucUg6p+DqAi1CRt68oXW6iXTd01He9yecNL1abUwaJVHlJBX4LMQ7jG+Kdz6fwjvsaDQlAb3O/O5/wA9vyw1nn0o7gWQpNFioNWeQDX1AxDlzR+5tNSq5i1m121abFg7ngCib4GIHTuqNJl5jI0esA6fL6BA3mFlTuSRTHyleDYwFhmYo2YM6E/gsLLPp0tWpT/LvQJPPlv0xIyq6QBGvkNkksbskk82Sb9/fFaMxL93JaSKNio7TEeUKQgOpQ1fESPK3Gn1x70HPu7MH8ihY9MRHnUsDeo2b3G3yIvfAXuDBgwBjIeLJ8plYRNn6mYMwjUKS0hJJVdNkE1Vk0o5obY1+OAfbF1cy9QdFLAZeMRgH+pjrdhvwVKDf+kehFh54r8aPnDGDphhjJKRqd9wVBY8XpJFACt+bxlkz0SgKgJF3XpZ9d/9XiAmSJAZWDE80Rf6XgeF0FMpG/NEfpgJmb6lJwFAqrqjXriLGiuQGjDi/Q0cNIR7mvS/0OLLLIgUDXW97bgevB9f9emAVlpI0D6YJRdgEOrD53a37UR7YgvnXBVWMhCrpXUwOlbJAHy34+eNBDJH8GuyeTW5+Wx44+fNfEcQfEEDAa7iCn4SpGnjcDfzEAix6evGAzcqx2bUnfcWK9/bjF70dYz/ACgVfF+u+/7/AKYz0uZIcmhZ9K9fpv8AT6Yei6gyDTQqqoEV/nwcBqJunrpLBlJ35Ivcb8/L/Ee+KPOZTtjY0OCAa2PIB3oH6YP7UXSKHHr8/Tb02/Lb5YjT5iSThNvev9b4Do32f/a791ijyuahLRRjSssfxqt7alPxAD1BB+Rx3Tp+djmiSaJg0cihkYeoIsHHx0i0RqJJ2FD6Y7v9hHWHaKbKMDoiIeM3wH+Jd961gt/xHihgNr1h5+9tvBpIcMo7f8OUktzqTVoBXyHYUSLGG4Oo5ntoUhGntkqFQ6P91p2DbCjKAB/SD6gFfVMjO2aV1DmMAhgHoEduQbU6kMWcDcMDSny6QcJjbPDsjS1BiJNTR2VIX+mySCWIrnTvdiw9OczbSQ3GVjtu5pQ2RpmHrdDUIqFX5vbDvR8/mi+meMKmmMKwU6yxVS2r0qyw2rTp35BxG6ec86RMWZQWUsHRRIRS6rBC6UNPtWoEitsW3Qo5liHfZ2kJJOvRajgAdsAVQv33P0AO9UmkSMmJQz2KBBIO+/HyxWRZvOhwpjDKZH1MV00updAADG/IXOs7AqBveIWXyGcSI6NQmpVdjIHEhAe3RW1Kil2QmwCVDCrC2mfKZ0TF40cD8Vb7q153gYMFYsKpJqBFjUAKvYJ+Uz+Z1xNMjKpVw6ohKhvwtNmibBMgsGiBfti4zsjKhKLqbbb8xZr1oWa9arFP285TOXZWMcYCAxlA/wDvCLF/Lc1zti2mEnZIUgS6DRO4DVt6cX8vywFGeoZxISRE0kgjWgUItrfUDRHsm/peH5OpZru0sFxlhRKkEKTlwSfNyA85/wCV+riQSdyLaTSqDV5x/SQVK3Z3o3Rs1uK3ndK1iGMSnzBQCSbP5n1b0J9TeApIs/1AhXaFQdEtxBSbfQhjBckaQG7i2AQdsWOQzOYZx3FVVCAmkbc24IBLbbBDRW9z+Vd0775JoLPKtOdYKoikaAQACuorr+h5F7XhyGLqH4duK1ee9Ngfh6robiu9prfePVw2A0IfjncXx/rfCRJxsd/lx9fbGeyuT6goiDTBiC/cLBSGrSqE0q0rAM5AFhnrcCxP6IkyallVyWZn1EqQPh224slqAHofzCwWQc6TudPG+xO5/u/P5/PCjL8jyBx71v8AT5/XFP1qDNOzCJmCaBWkoDqDXsWBNkbb0PnhieLqFnS4oyDakNJTVV1Yvt6ro7NpG4wF+0vOzbEDjm63Hy3/AGOB5a1bE0L2HPyHucV3QBKqskqOpDyMpZg1q8shQAhifKmnY8WBi1wFfm2dXZ7JXtnyg72DZNcA1Qu/UbbYeyzGQJJbKCAdH68/qP0xILjixxf5e/0wFxxYs4BWDBgwBjMeMfBGWz4DSDRKBSyLzXsw/mX9xvRFm9PgwHAuqfZNn4GJgCTL6aGCv+jUB+ROK7L5PqmWP+y5pSPUxs4/KgQfrj6OwYD54XxSy396yOVkHqJsuEb5b0Dh1Os9Lk+LpsIsi+3IUH6XV/69cfQLKDyL+uIs/S4H2eGJh/eRT/iMBwjM5XpRustINuO7dXxe1mvbCM1ksi8SL28wVskLrAUatNkLXyGO15jwrk2VgMvGhII1Iiqy2KsbUD+WKLL/AGbQLIrtmJ5FUg6GEQU0bo1GDX0IwHH3yGQQbxSMd6DScewNf9cV+Ymy60qZVa35YtR/Xb3/APTH0Z/2RyH/ALrD/wDLeHoPDeTT4ctCP+AH/EYD5dknd20pGoJ9ETn0Arff1/8AXErKeC+q5knTlcwRfLDtr+rlQfyx9URZZF+FFX6AD/DDuA4N4f8AsTzZ/wBonjhU8iO5JPpZpR9d8dj8NeHcvkYuzl0ocsxNu592Pqf2HoAMW2DARZOoRrIIiwDkAgb+uojfjcK5r+6fbEHqnTmllikDikPw6mUfDIrVW2o6xvyNO3OK3r+by0c7SSyFXhi7hXttum6bMqnUupxqXzVtsPVrL5OGJIu5mQrq0RZTVhmEaoCDTJYT1AssxI9gkx9JzHwmcAGNVCq8g3TtjVYOxsMDVXqFjm3H6NmDpAzLKA4bZ2YkAAUS1kjbjg2b33xGk6XlwFUZiEDzQmwp1Me2abzbyjtrf1JrD69EaKdJ2lTtxIQ2oUAAZG1D0WtdXdUDtxQNv0wwBdWZKoEkRQZHUan1EN8VkgX6+UAkcXi36c8cWXiuXUpCAOzs+syEBTqYknUxAFn1AxH6i8MrRFcwiSKzaN1a9jGw0k70TW3BA+hqPumUZ7XNqrN2pFW1sqvbkFi91K5Y0aFAy18gtui9NjCaiI21EMCtkbBVvzf+ED323JJJxa5dmI8+kNvspsVZr9q/O8ZgdPiJs5xGJhdapN0kvzEXuL3B+uJ0UUEUom7inSixlEUV+IUo0LoE0fo25IqgSnSGj0HugBXaiWeyJJUfSSSbsKy1x5vlu2/S3KPGcwCdPb3LEI51kEgsQzEPGfNfwj3FWfWXjXtPI4QLKtFuCzWgH/1GvmBirlXLt3F+9L55opCC1lTEwOkWTyYWX0ohvasA6elyoEZsywEa+Zi77gFiWa20ltJFk7bbUKAZgyEix6Tm2YxhldiWslkFE0QfUMKrnk4uM0Yp1lg1qSUplBBIDjYkfTfFZnOkKCdcyr3F7YtFFlhGorfm0FD3P0wFnlW7QSN5NTU3mPLUb39Loj2+QA2EgyUASVA/mN7D6fn74zWYyOXk0gZqMa5GkStBLkvqA584DOAB7FfqTMdKyz6gcwlSsWAGkWQ+s+vmG9fngNL3fdlsHff3uvz4/fCvN8ufnx/nV4y7QZSQ+XNodTLIKKmwuuq39Rq34Ok2Dvdw3WIbK95LpXFV8LNpA53tgVv3OAsDq3452542u/nz+2BtW9Vx5fr8/lxiAnWIG1aczEfMF2ZfKSSunnksjj6gj0xPZW81NVjbb4fn88BAz0du5U+cRHYgaRq+H0BNldxdbVW+HMqQO33dPf0rfvdN7f8AH++Hp8vZLDkrXJG4vT8hRJN1fHthWViIVddFwNzz+53wD+DBgwBiD1fq8GWVXmcIGYKuxJJPoAASff5AHE7GM+06ENDCQJVkSZGimjQyLG4ZQNaLZZWutNGyAOawGofqkAVHaaMLJWhi6gPe40knex7YXnM9FEAZZEjBNAuwUE+ws845D1rNEZrMHPxaO70oLCmguiuVuVI6Bpg138gDxi0yGUlzfTOlSPlTnUjVmljZkBao2jQ/iMA25v8AfAdJyOfimBaKRZFDFSUIYWORY2sYVLnI1dUaRA7fCpYBm+gJs/ljP/Z51LJz5TVkouzGrurRFQpjcfECASL3B29xjm/imcvD13MN/EhzOWSJ/wCZBE6aQp9NyTt74DtGazkcddyRE1Gl1MFs+ws7n5YfxxzPZ5s3n813QGVOjMwUi1VpAjswB4Jur9gMbf7K8+8/ScpJISzaCpJNk6GZASfU0BvgNZgxmfFKmR8uI5+2olIlZZdHlKkFCBIpLE1WzURdYldSdpsvWXfVTpdSLqkRGBkUODszJY3I53K3YC8wYouhF1jKvZWRpDGvcVmRdisevX5mI1MKJCja9hiu8EwZqLWs+s7RimlDspAbWSO423wea7N/CKtg12DDcGYRxqRlYe6kEbfMYcwFL1nw3HmS5keQakKeUqNIKujAeU3qDm9ViwpFFRhifLZdJH1SS6wqux0mlBYHVapVsycfI0BiZ1XrHYYhkJUQTTEqbb8HRaha3JD7b+mG8vEmYLM8Q3DRyHWSLifygcWL1NdAj8zgIWSiywkBj7tq6FWo6DrRyoB00VCyP87PPGJkHU8vJl1BlaRXVULFSHfWikGgoosrqdgPi9MQ8x91gcK0WkB4o0KObF0FJFigGYA1e1E8bRCuUC2sU0fZLsFUgG4gU2Oo/wAsDINwKX2IsL3+w028z7MW5HJdZP6eNSjCX8PwsKbUbiaE23xIxvcCgStsFNWNTf1G5eSziyAuARpLKb+R34JB9MQYOsxuEASSpKINjbVTIT57prAAHHrQwD0PRIlUoL0lQpFLpIDM3GmuWbbjfjCZehRtZ1SWQBeqyAugitQI5QH6lj6nCIuth2gARh3aPmIGkMkjIaDG7CNt6etHEzqOaWGJpGBIXzEA7nf0sj9LwDubywkXSSRupsGjakEfuMQB0b4jr8zyiRmrehsFXfy+/tZY15jhM3V4rdSr1V2KpvKrUtNYNMPYc/nJ6Xm+7F3GXQTrUrqutDMvpte3p+u2Aby3RIo3LxDQSV1VW4UBaNi6oL+m1WbmTZYMytuCtgV7EgkH5Wq/pipPiGMEfhy2I2Yih5QNWzeagx7bVfFUaJwv+2ogyJpfUdQUWLtVY0fN/MEaidvnd0CoPDkCadOoadNea709rTd80IYh9F+ZOFL4egDK4XzJek3uNRBP7gH5m7uzcWfriKtCNw/aknVXYb6bNMVZiLBsCiKPyoIfxCgBJikI2OlfNJrDhdIANEbA7HfivTAWKdGjCoAX/DjMSkMQQpAA45YAbHkW3ucNx9AiVdIaQCq+P+9q+mxJ/XD+dzaJGJKZlkKDymj5yFWrYVuRx74gHrqfEUYq+kKVYA0UVwWBYaTTH4b4+gwHmc6RlizIyX5jPWqxqa0YAG9IO52rdi2xs4seqdREOXkn06xGhchSNwotqJ24vDeUzSzmQBXAQumo1pJBKtQs7ijyOGHviq++IY2y8sLtGZHi+NbcKwDM9FdiSTQ3IBsb0QtOmdW7/e0p/DYLeoEO2lX29h5lFn1v2w50jqQnTUFK7Kd6I8wvkeo9R6YhdKWFi5EUsZaR1JLFtbRhoy1q7VsCBqo/D6gVa5fJoiqqggJsosmvlueMA/gwYMAYS6AiiARYO4vcGwfyNHCsGAyPifpfU5pZUhmhGUmy5iKuKeJ22aUUhLnSTSllHH1wnN+H83B9y+4SL2sqjRvBI7RpMCoCszBHsqRdV67EY2GDAYTw/wCE87kcpHFl5oTM+Z72bZ1Ohlb+IsY3I2CgXV0T5b2Z8Q+BJZjm4YzGMvnZYZJWLESRGMguFULTatK1bCrPOOg4MBh/EHg+X7xJPlBFc2TbKOsjFAlkaJBStqoWCu3C7403hvo65TKw5ZCSsSBbOxPufzNnFlgwGSi8JOIoYtcf4XYXWFZZXWDVp1OrBtR1XzQJb+o4TF4Qft9tnjP4U8erSxP40gk3tiWG1MC3m98a/BgMx1Lw9NK8UiyRxmJzJpVBpZy6E3YuzGrpqBBPcf0NYY/7HuQyNKmgxZiIERgu3fkWTU7Hc8Uyg0/Jq6GuwYCr6R01o3mlcpqlKWEXSg0KFHJJLH39go/ls2mDBgGWysZcSFFLgUH0jUB7A818sQMxnuzIkKxqEIG4bSFskClC1X54tcGAzDZtHIP3eHW4hkZyAwZiyIQTpuwrUGP5A0QI8Wfik8v3EKGjUltk/ihLFgawo7rguBysgxr8GArvD8+vLxEgKxjUsovykjfnfm+d8Svucex0JYuvKNtXxVttfr74fwYBg5OOgNC0BQGkbD2HthTZZCoQqpUVSkAqK42+VDDuDAR1yMQNiNAar4RxVVxxW30w5HCqjSFAG+wAA352w5gwEWXp8TLp0ACmXy+UgN8QBWiL+RwpcjGABoXYULFmvXc777372cSMGAYGTjsHtpYGkHSLAFgDjjc7fM4S/T4SKMUZFVRQEVd1xxe9e+JODAMZzJpKulwStg0GK7qbF0RYv0O2PHyMRu40N82oN0KF7e22JGDARMn0yKJneNKaQ25skncn1OwtmNDbc4W2SiIoxoQSWI0iiTyeOT74kYMAhIwOABZs0Ks+/wBcLwYMAYMGDAGDBgwBgwYMAYMGDAGDBgwBgwYMAYMGDAGDBgwBgwYMAYMGDAGDBgwBgwYMAYMGDAGDBgwBgwYMAYMGDAGDBgwBgwYMAYMGDAf/2Q==


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Ding, Ding, Ding - We have a winner 
(and in record time!)

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

That looks scarry. A shaper with no fence?


----------



## MikeUT (Sep 5, 2014)

It has no fence, a tiny round table, and it was made for school shops… I bet it threw a lot of wood across the shop in it's day!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

That thing is way cool, are you going to keep it or sell it?


----------



## Foothill999 (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks I did Google it and the picture of an old Ad is all I could find as well (the one someone posted above). Surely there has to more on the whole wide Internet about this thing. So it's job was to cut wood? If it works is it worth anything? Or are things like these scrap?


----------



## Foothill999 (Mar 23, 2017)

> That thing is way cool, are you going to keep it or sell it?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Defiantly not keeping it. I am not handy at all and my husband won't let me. I would probally poke out my eye.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Reminds me of camp stoves and lamps that just mount on a propane tank with a base attached. Take a motor, turn it on end, mount a little work surface and sell it to schools to mame children.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Those were made by J. D. Wallace & Co. out of Chicago, sometime in the 30's…

Here is the 1932 catalog listing for one:









You can find more info over at the VM site, even some pictures 









Cheers,
Brad


----------



## robertvuja (May 14, 2017)

I have one of those! Mine has considerably more rust which I'm in the process of restoring. Shapers are very useful though fairly dangerous. I have used mine for creating different round over profiles on molding. Great for any cabinetry.


----------

